# please help me!!! im new!



## amandajanehildyad (Jan 19, 2010)

hi can anyone tell me if i have posted this message in the right place? currently living in the uk and wanting to move to cyprus, house ont he market but dont know where to start??? we have two boys aged 10 and 6 so any replies would be very grateful espeically from familys like us! please help amanda


----------



## deks36 (May 31, 2009)

HI I cant really advise you as i am too still in UK and hoping to move, what I can say from reading this forum is that the economic climate in Cyprus is as bad if not worse than UK. jobs are few and hard to find if you read up on posts left by Veronica, Kimanos and Babs these people have left responses to people asking all the typical questions someone wnating to emigrate will ask also search thru the forum there are many useful threads
Somemore info on your circumstances may help people to help you like will you need to buy rent home job educatin for children etc etc
good luck and I hope it all works out for you


----------



## amandajanehildyad (Jan 19, 2010)

deks36 said:


> HI I cant really advise you as i am too still in UK and hoping to move, what I can say from reading this forum is that the economic climate in Cyprus is as bad if not worse than UK. jobs are few and hard to find if you read up on posts left by Veronica, Kimanos and Babs these people have left responses to people asking all the typical questions someone wnating to emigrate will ask also search thru the forum there are many useful threads
> Somemore info on your circumstances may help people to help you like will you need to buy rent home job educatin for children etc etc
> good luck and I hope it all works out for you


thanks for that, now i know im posting in the right place i can put up a liitle bit about us and what were looking for etc, from reading a few of the posts im a little scared to say the least but with the good comes the bad eh? most be some success stories surely? lol amanda


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello,

I have found out a few things about as my kids are a similar age. The free state schooling is in greek and the qualification they get isnt curently recognised by UK universitys so many people go private english school.. this is great if you can afford it but it is out of my league.. also many people have private tutors and can cost alot.. I have been through uk university and can honestly say im not too bothered if my kids don't go so i will be happy with the local education (and do our own at home as wel).

schools in the cities and towns will be used to expats and should have special tutors for learning greek.. in the villages it may not be so good.

The only other thing i have learned is that life is expensive in cyprus... there are lots of out of date and misleading websites (usually property sales funnily enough) that go on about cyprus being cheap etc... it isnt.. its the same as the UK pretty much and jobs pay less.

I have also noticed that rental agents (the ones i have dealt with) have been rubbish and often just take your number and never call you back.. also if you do talk to someone, you find they know nothing about the house you call about... its crazy.. i suppose i had better get used to the "slower pace" of life lol... I have probably just been unlucky and know there are a few on here who are agents and a prob great... I have just had a hard time with nicosia and larnaca districts.


----------



## weeksy9 (Nov 18, 2008)

*dont panic*

Hi there and let me wish you all the best with your move.

Though there are dwindling seasonal jobs now due to the closed season, you may want to try your hand at finding a job in the 2 big cities of Limassol and Nicosia. What kind of quialifications have you got? I know for a fact that there are some big companies in Nicosia that are recruiting computer experts, software programmers etc. Most decent jobs are actually advsertised in a Cyprus daily called " Fileleftheros" but a lot of the job ads are in Greek. Also youll need some info on schooling and benefits, you vcan get onto Cyprus goverment websites for info ( the sites come in Engish too) type in " Ministry of Education Cyprus" and Ministry of Social Insurance" for a start. Also browse some of the posts here which are very informative. If youre going to set up your own business get a feasibility study done first by an acountant so you dont get your fingers burnt and get yourself a decent lawyer, not recommeneded by any agent selling you a property! 

Send me a private message and ill give you more info on the above.

Good luck

Weeksy


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

weeksy9 said:


> Hi there and let me wish you all the best with your move.
> 
> Though there are dwindling seasonal jobs now due to the closed season, you may want to try your hand at finding a job in the 2 big cities of Limassol and Nicosia. What kind of quialifications have you got? I know for a fact that there are some big companies in Nicosia that are recruiting computer experts, software programmers etc. Most decent jobs are actually advsertised in a Cyprus daily called " Fileleftheros" but a lot of the job ads are in Greek. Also youll need some info on schooling and benefits, you vcan get onto Cyprus goverment websites for info ( the sites come in Engish too) type in " Ministry of Education Cyprus" and Ministry of Social Insurance" for a start. Also browse some of the posts here which are very informative. If youre going to set up your own business get a feasibility study done first by an acountant so you dont get your fingers burnt and get yourself a decent lawyer, not recommeneded by any agent selling you a property!
> 
> ...


If you have information which could be helpful please share it on the forum so that others might also benefit. That is the point of these forums.
Thank you.

Veronica


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

amandajanehildyad said:


> hi can anyone tell me if i have posted this message in the right place? currently living in the uk and wanting to move to cyprus, house ont he market but dont know where to start??? we have two boys aged 10 and 6 so any replies would be very grateful espeically from familys like us! please help amanda


Hi Amanda and welcome to the forum.
I see some of our forum members have started to answer your questions but I will start with the basis.

Firstly, you say you want to move to Cyprus, have you been here before? Why do you want to come here? Is this a life change plan or do you just want to come here for a couple of years? Do you have relatives or friends here? do you speak the language.

You say you don't know where to start, what have you done so far? Have you decided where you want to live? In the countryside, or a town or in Nicosia. When you come will you have the proceeds of your house sale, or a nest egg or will you come with nothing? Do you intend to buy or to rent? Do you have any requirements? Pool/ by the sea/views or any clear dislikes? Will you bring your possessions with you or 

What about working, what you will do (and your partner/spouse) do? What will you do about health care?

Before we moved here we planned our move and our life change in great detail. We had been here many times and knew what to expect. We thought we knew how big a nest egg we would bring. We knew what we intended to do here and were prepared to leave behind everything that we left behind. It was much more than just deciding to get on the next plane. We planned for this move for about two and a half years. We had researched and knew about health care, social insurance, work everything. Even after all that we had some surprises.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

amandajanehildyad said:


> thanks for that, now i know im posting in the right place i can put up a liitle bit about us and what were looking for etc, from reading a few of the posts im a little scared to say the least but with the good comes the bad eh? most be some success stories surely? lol amanda


Yes there are plenty of success stories. 
But as Babs says, the thing is to plan everything as well as you possibly can.
You are at least doing the right thing to start with by asking questions.
Take some time to read as many as the threads on this forum as you can as there is a lot of information on them.
Ask any specific questions you still have after you have read some of the threads and we will do our best answer them for you.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

There are of course success stories, but I think it it those with good planning, family support in Cyprus or a good paying job lined up or a good business plan for your own. We moved out to Cyprus as my wife's step-father is Cypriot and a lawyer who helped us set up our own property company and I won't say it is cheap here. Coming from the US, it is way more expensive for us than living in the Washington DC area than Paphos. However, we had the family support to set up the company plus referrals from him to get us started among other family help. If not, for the family advice, my wife that speaks Greek, family support, legal aspect of him being a lawyer and guiding us I can't really imagine being here with no one. It is possible of course, but much harder and less likely to suceed as we would need just as much money or more than living in the US. 

Hope this sheds some light and helps you a bit in making your decision. Just try to have a good plan and as others have said do your research, visit and take your time.


----------



## weeksy9 (Nov 18, 2008)

*hi there*

Ok Veronika...here goes.

Fileleftheros has a job supplement every wednesday for all job seekers most employers adveritse in this paper. 

Ive heard from a friend that a company called Cardtec in Nicosia ...dont have details yet is going to recruit computer specialists- worth contacting I think as there are immediate openings ive been told.

Cyprus Government website i found uselful was the ministry of interior one..just google ministry of interior cyprus and itll bring it up  The info is mind boogling but it is useful for anone staying in cyprus. there are benefits and allowances mentioned for those interested. 

As for lawyers i highly recommend Stelios Stylianou whos an expat qualified to practice in Cyprus. Ive found him to be very professional in his manner, efficient, cheaper than many others i visit and is always available. Email [email protected]

hope the above is useful

cheers

Andy


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

weeksy9 said:


> Ok Veronika...here goes.
> 
> Fileleftheros has a job supplement every wednesday for all job seekers most employers adveritse in this paper.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about TSYS Card Tech?

Fileleftheros has the biggest career section on Wednesday, Politis has one on Tuesday and Simerini has one on Sunday- non as big as the first but some jobs are only posted in one of the other two papers.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

weeksy9 said:


> Ok Veronika...here goes.
> 
> Fileleftheros has a job supplement every wednesday for all job seekers most employers adveritse in this paper.
> 
> ...



Thanks Andy. 
I have added the url for the ministry of the interior to the new sticky on useful websites.

Veronica


----------



## weeksy9 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey Theresoon

Apologies for getting back to you so late been busy  yeah my information is that it is TSYS Cardtech. 

It appears that if youre a computer expert, or an accountant or a business person who can run things remotely or by internet then these skills will be in demand wherever you go, you could set up a company in Cyprus which will be taxed at 10% rather than run your business from a uk registered company even though the company might operate outside Cyprus. 

Thats all for now

Andy


----------



## chrislane (Jan 26, 2010)

hi we to are looking at moving to cyprus 
and at present trying to find out as much information as we can we live in lincolnshire at the moment and have a small catering business that we were hoping to continue with once over there but like here there are problems over there so we too may have to find other jobs.

it would be nice to compare information so at least we maybe able to bypass some pitfalls and make the move as easy as we all can

hope to hear from you soon chris lane


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

weeksy9 said:


> If youre going to set up your own business<snip> get yourself a decent lawyer, not recommeneded by any agent selling you a property!


If you are looking for a lawyer for any reason the British High Commission publishes a list of recommended solicitors so do have a look at their website


----------



## Maureen Allen (Oct 22, 2008)

*Moving to cyprus*

I have recently moved to Cyprus and cannot comment on schools etc we are retires. Apart from the weather which was a shock to us coming from Thailand I can honestly say we have had first class responses to all our queries from people in Cyprus. When buying goods of all description the delivery has always been exactly when quoted on time and on the day. Mr Panni on Mesogi Ave een offered to lend us furniture when we informed him our shipping from Thailadn was delayed. He has also lent us pool loungers (not need yet) whilst we wait for our order in April The Agents we have used have all been excellent and we eventually used Fine Homes which are based in Tala. Tasos and Jeanne could not do enough for us. We are long term rentals and Tasos took us to all the utilities offices to register nothing was too much trouble.
Good luck


----------

